# Mite Paper



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

simples: where is the best place to aquire said paper,i have a couple of options just wanted to see what you guys have found
cheers all
Stu


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

This will come back to haunt me.....But I've never had mites.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> This will come back to haunt me.....But I've never had mites.


Funnily enough i'm not unduly bothered by them either,tell you what it is mate as all this gets bigger the likely hood must be greater,I know we don't buy much in but,for a few quid it seems like its worth doing,,we are running alot of cultures now..ALOT ,and if we did get problems and crashes because of them then..... well just seems to make sense
Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Stu
The only place I know of "locally" is Dartfrog.
Have you tried standing your cultures in a shallow tray of water ?

Mike


----------



## Sandsifter (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey Stu, I don't have much of a Hood that could be invaded by mites but have been wondering about how best to do this.

Can't be a factory churning out mite paper for dart enthusiasts but FF cultures must be in every University in the world, so Laboratory supplies companies would be best source I guess.. No idea if that's true though .

I see anti-mite sprays for chickens in local shops; I'm thinking these be sprayed on paper but there's the (too me at least) totally unknown risk of them releasing aerosols that effect the cultures. No idea..

For selfish reasons I like Mike's idea a lot though. The better half has put up with the gradual takeover of the spare room, with the exception of the smell of FF cultures. 

Im thinking, move the cultures to the garage, which is cold, but stick them in insulated polystyrene fish boxes, have a layer of water with a cheap aquarium heater-stat and maybe a bit of miltons fluid chucked in. The boxes don't lose much heat so im guessing low costs. Also guessing that I could seal them up as long as I was checking them every day or two.

Mites, culture temp & family diplomacy all sorted in one.

All of the above are just guesses and not tested of course..

Chris


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Stu, I stand all my fly cultures in water. I also add a bit of washing up liquid too. I used to use mite paper but changed over as its easier to use water.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I use mite paper, as trays of water take up more room, and in my household are likely to end up going splosh.

I tried a 'safe' mite spray on kitchen towel, was a total waste of time. The mite sprays that reputedly work are harmful to frogs I believe.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> I use mite paper, as trays of water take up more room, and in my household are likely to end up going splosh.
> 
> I tried a 'safe' mite spray on kitchen towel, was a total waste of time. The mite sprays that reputedly work are harmful to frogs I believe.
> 
> Ade


So where do you buy the paper?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Dartfrog, hence I didn't bother to say. lol

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Dartfrog, hence I didn't bother to say. lol
> 
> Ade


 Hmmm, you used to be able to buy it in old-fashoned ironmongers- not many of them around, anymore.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Hi Stu
> The only place I know of "locally" is Dartfrog.
> Have you tried standing your cultures in a shallow tray of water ?
> 
> Mike


hey mate,thats clever Mike,no but it is not really feasble for me either just too many,coupled with the fact,that i have too much water in the room already,i'm not exactly sure what room humidity runs at but its damn high,thoughts are appreciated though mate
Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Sandsifter said:


> Hey Stu, I don't have much of a Hood that could be invaded by mites but have been wondering about how best to do this.
> 
> Can't be a factory churning out mite paper for dart enthusiasts but FF cultures must be in every University in the world, so Laboratory supplies companies would be best source I guess.. No idea if that's true though .
> 
> ...


you are bang on with the lab supplies mate ,blades is a possible source,i'm aware of the chuck sprays,poultryman of 25yrs rare breeds,used to write for mags bla bla,i personally would not go there !! As far as chemicals go,i'll stick with the tested,these frogs are just too sensitive ,i know of cases,where aerosoles even a guy here with a damn scented candle,have had bad results.An alternative with the ff's is a cupboard with atiny hole drilled to outside and a tiny fish air pump rigged to pulling air out...and the smell with it
If your cultures aren't vented enough you'll know chris,the maggots will be trying to crawl out of the top,so that will be a clear indicator for you with your garage scheme,again the air pump my help with a closed system,and provide a bit of heat,ha ha again untested.I'm not sure about the miltons though mate.Realistically the paper is going to be the easy option,i wonder if water was enclosed in this semi sealed box,the the moisture produced by the maggots might make the cultures real wet,and hence difficult to harvest,good outa the box stuff though mate,sometimes there is a little gem in amongst these brainstorming sessions,
Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

MARK.D said:


> Hi Stu, I stand all my fly cultures in water. I also add a bit of washing up liquid too. I used to use mite paper but changed over as its easier to use water.


As above me old mucker,again thanks though,i've got 30plus really rammed wood cultures right up top,you'll see em in the last pic on my thread,just wouldn't work,for moi,coupled with what i mentioned to mike,hows your lady matee,
Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> I use mite paper, as trays of water take up more room, and in my household are likely to end up going splosh.
> 
> I tried a 'safe' mite spray on kitchen towel, was a total waste of time. The mite sprays that reputedly work are harmful to frogs I believe.
> 
> Ade


and your supplier is mate?
Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> So where do you buy the paper?


ha the joys of answering and not reading it all first:lol2: scrub that above Ade
funny as
Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Hmmm, you used to be able to buy it in old-fashoned ironmongers- not many of them around, anymore.


good thought mate we do have one nearby,shame they are a dying breed those shops
thanks
Stu


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Mite Paper has more than doubled in price in the last few years which is why I no longer stock it. Could you put a border around your cultures using sticky fly paper?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

pollywog said:


> Mite Paper has more than doubled in price in the last few years which is why I no longer stock it. Could you put a border around your cultures using sticky fly paper?


great lateral thinking there Andrew but not really practical trying to reach over the top of that to the cultures at the back,thanks 
Ron hardware shop no good cheers mate.
cheers both 
Stu


----------



## Sandsifter (Sep 8, 2011)

> If your cultures aren't vented enough you'll know chris,the maggots will be trying to crawl out of the top,so that will be a clear indicator for you with your garage scheme,again the air pump my help with a closed system,and provide a bit of heat,ha ha again untested.I'm not sure about the miltons though mate.Realistically the paper is going to be the easy option,i wonder if water was enclosed in this semi sealed box,the the moisture produced by the maggots might make the cultures real wet,and hence difficult to harvest,good outa the box stuff though mate,sometimes there is a little gem in amongst these brainstorming sessions,
> Stu


Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Just wondering if you found it anywhere for a decent price or in small amounts? All I need is 45x60cm, so don't really fancy paying £6.99 for a 3M roll from Dartfrog.

Cheers


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Punchfish said:


> Just wondering if you found it anywhere for a decent price or in small amounts? All I need is 45x60cm, so don't really fancy paying £6.99 for a 3M roll from Dartfrog.
> 
> Cheers


no ,unfortunately not,got it from dartfrog,i guess it is still viable if you have problems though,as cultures soon add up to dollar
Stu


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh well. Not got any cultures, but got some mites in my dubia's tub.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Punchfish said:


> Oh well. Not got any cultures, but got some mites in my dubia's tub.


Don't know anything about dubias mate but if the mites are in there then i'm not sure the paper will help,as i understand it,the paper is to stop the little **** getting from one place to another,mate what do you feed dubias,could achange of diet take away the mite food source and hence the mites....did this with woodlice last summer,problem sorted,we use edible subs and just stopped feeding other stuff'but haven't a damn clue whether this might be applicable to you and your situation :lol2:
Stu


----------



## linket22 (Dec 16, 2007)

Blades Biological Ltd


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> Don't know anything about dubias mate but if the mites are in there then i'm not sure the paper will help,as i understand it,the paper is to stop the little **** getting from one place to another,mate what do you feed dubias,could achange of diet take away the mite food source and hence the mites....did this with woodlice last summer,problem sorted,we use edible subs and just stopped feeding other stuff'but haven't a damn clue whether this might be applicable to you and your situation :lol2:
> Stu


Yeah it was basically to stop any getting in from outside the tub. I'm pretty sure they came in some wheatgerm I put in. I'll just give them a clean out and change the eggcrate a couple times and change the food to chicken pellets.



linket22 said:


> Blades Biological Ltd


Cheers for that.


----------

